# OBS Studio 19.0.0 Auto-configure Feedback Megathread



## Fenrir (May 19, 2017)

As of version 19.0.0, an auto-configure option was added to the Tools menu in OBS Studio. This feature will run a stress test on your system to determine the settings that will most likely work for you. We have done as much testing as possible to ensure that the test will be as close to accurate as possible, but please understand that a test like this will never be able to be 100% accurate.

For example, the stress test does _not_ test your GPU load while a game is running. This is something you should always be aware of, as maxing out your GPU with a game will cause issues in OBS since it uses GPU to composite your scenes and sources. As a personal recommendation, I would say to have any games/apps open and running while the test is going that you would have open during a normal stream, to replicate your real-world scenario as much as possible.

If you are streaming, the auto-config wizard will also make a connection test to the streaming service you wish to use, and provide accurate bitrate numbers that reflect what your connection can handle. These may not reflect what a speed test shows, as speed tests are designed to provide the highest numbers possible and don't take into account connection instabilities. An issue report that the connection test showed your max bitrate as 1500kbps when your speed test says 5000kbps is something you should contact your ISP about, or read the connection issues guide here: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Dropped-Frames-and-General-Connection-Issues

This thread is intended for users to provide any feedback or suggestions on the auto-configure tool, as well as to report any issues with the resulting settings or tool itself.

When making a reply to this thread, _*make sure you include a log file*_.


----------



## Greendweller (May 20, 2017)

It seems to have a few bugs.
It didn't auto start the first time i started obs after the update.
I did run the auto-confi. Realised at the end that the hardware option was selected for streaming (NVENC). clicked back till i could change the option so it would test with x264. Went on to let it do the tests again and applied the recommended settings.
On checking the settings i noticed that it did applied the fps but not the bitrate it recommended.


----------



## XeiZ (May 20, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/EVhsMxf.png
http://i.imgur.com/eBL3Db8.png

Bitrate does not get applied.

Also https://upload.binarydream.fi/2017-05-20_18-36-15-633.png
Not sure if it should recommend 1080p 60fps 6000kbps for streaming on twitch.


----------



## alincupunct (May 20, 2017)

It didn't apply any settings for me.
Also, there's no AMD encoder for me (it was working on 18.0.2 with the 2.1.3 hotfix)

Log - https://gist.github.com/18a22bd938f7b7f33dc55390343ee7f0
http://imgur.com/a/2yrRR


----------



## dodgepong (May 20, 2017)

The bug where stream settings don't apply will be fixed in 19.0.1 shortly.

EDIT: 19.0.1 should be available now.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Hey.

I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.

Anyway, I was wondering if you could implement a feature to 19.0.2;

I have noticed that the feature puts the settings into simple mode when you go to the output section. Since people, such as myself, do separate audio tracks and other features outside of simple mode, it would be nice to have the feature to either have the settings generated from both simple and advanced mode.

Ty and happy developing.


----------



## Fenrir (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.
> 
> ...



The auto-configuration wizard is intended for people who are new to OBS and streaming, not for advanced users. If you're in advanced output mode, you're more or less expected to know what you're doing.


----------



## Fourgees (May 21, 2017)

Tried it out. Pretty cool. Only issue was that it overestimated my bitrate up to 6000 (when my upload is around 5.5 mbps). 

I set it up using twitch, doesn't twitch limit most people to 3500? Just something to keep in mind. I'm excited on the progress of OBS!


----------



## Fenrir (May 21, 2017)

Fourgees said:


> Tried it out. Pretty cool. Only issue was that it overestimated my bitrate up to 6000 (when my upload is around 5.5 mbps).
> 
> I set it up using twitch, doesn't twitch limit most people to 3500? Just something to keep in mind. I'm excited on the progress of OBS!



Twitch increased their limits to 6k a few months ago. The results are taken from an actual connection test done to the ingest servers for the selected service. If it reports 6k, it's possible you're getting more upload speed than you think!


----------



## Fourgees (May 21, 2017)

Interesting, thanks for the update. Need to stay on top of the latest news. I just checked my upload speed via testmy.net and it showed 5.5 as my upload. (It's pretty bad upload where I can get internet).


----------



## DukeTate (May 21, 2017)

I love the auto-config! It installed flawlessly on my Mint and I was able to do a test stream within 4 minutes from downloading OBS.

Thank you.


----------



## TryHD (May 21, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> Twitch increased their limits to 6k a few months ago. The results are taken from an actual connection test done to the ingest servers for the selected service. If it reports 6k, it's possible you're getting more upload speed than you think!


Twitch doesn't limit you currently at all at ingest servers (which they did in the past), they write from a 6k recommendation, not limit, in reality you can stream even with 100 MBit/s if you have fast enough upload, but getting it to the viewer is tricky at that bitrates. 60 MBit/s did work fine to view for me, but i don't think twitch will be happy if you go for that bitrate.


----------



## Jon Ferry (May 21, 2017)

TryHD said:


> Twitch doesn't limit you currently at all at ingest servers (which they did in the past), they write from a 6k recommendation, not limit, in reality you can stream even with 100 MBit/s if you have fast enough upload, but getting it to the viewer is tricky at that bitrates. 60 MBit/s did work fine to view for me, but i don't think twitch will be happy if you go for that bitrate.



If your a non partner then you are limited to 6000 but if you are a partner then you are free in the wind so to speak.


----------



## TryHD (May 21, 2017)

Jon Ferry said:


> If your a non partner then you are limited to 6000 but if you are a partner then you are free in the wind so to speak.


You are not limited, create a new acc and try it yourself and you will see.
I don't get it why you guys always try to say: "you are limited" "that is not possible" bla bla bla, although you didn't try it yourself. I tryed it myself with a fresh account and got the results that i wrote above.


----------



## SirJaxxy (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.
> 
> ...





Fenrir said:


> The auto-configuration wizard is intended for people who are new to OBS and streaming, not for advanced users. If you're in advanced output mode, you're more or less expected to know what you're doing.



Wow really disappointed to hear such a closed minded response to asked for feedback! I actually came to this thread to ask for the same thing in a future release. Just because I know how to set up multi track audio does not mean I understand all the nuances of the best streaming/recording settings for my system. This would also make streaming/recording from different machines much simpler.


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

@SirJaxxy It was a straightforward response to the question.  The wizard is meant to help new users configure sane settings in simpe output mode, not as a replacement for knowing what you're doing in advanced output mode.  There are resources available if you want to know more about how specific program settings work.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Sapiens said:


> @SirJaxxy The wizard is meant to help new users configure sane settings in simpe output mode, not as a replacement for knowing what you're doing in advanced output mode.


What about those that have problems with advanced settings and have multiple problems within their systems? People can still use advanced settings for extra features, just like the choice of having multiple audio tracks that has been already mentioned.

When I first started OBS, I went straight into advanced mode because I love analysing data. I have to say I had spent countless hours trying to get the maximum quality I could get for my computer within those settings because the simple mode doesn't justify its full potential.

Whilst it may be *targeted* for new users with the simple mode, make it so it works for everyone in later stages. That's if you're willing to do so and as long as it is beneficial for everyone else to do that exact feature.

Lastly, I love the feature. By any means I am not hating on it or anything negative about it (just in case you were thinking otherwise.) - But since it's a beta, I just want to suggest that it would be beneficial to me at least for this feature.


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> What about those that have problems with advanced settings and have multiple problems within their systems?


What about them?  The wizard isn't meant to fix every problem, it's training wheels for new users.  Advanced mode is for advanced users, and the number of features available there makes an auto-config wizard much less viable (unless we're just carrying over the settings from Simple output mode).  A wizard is never going to replace technical knowledge and trial-and-error testing for people who want to fine tune settings.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Sapiens said:


> What about them?  The wizard isn't meant to fix every problem, it's training wheels for new users.  Advanced mode is for advanced users, and the number of features available there makes an auto-config wizard much less viable (unless we're just carrying over the settings from Simple output mode).  A wizard is never going to replace technical knowledge and trial-and-error testing for people who want to fine tune settings.


Just to clarify the feature is only meant for computer-illiterate users?


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

The feature is meant for users who are new to OBS and/or unfamiliar with real time video encoding, which would include but not be limited to computer-illiterate users.  You guys sure are making this tedious.


----------



## Fenrir (May 19, 2017)

As of version 19.0.0, an auto-configure option was added to the Tools menu in OBS Studio. This feature will run a stress test on your system to determine the settings that will most likely work for you. We have done as much testing as possible to ensure that the test will be as close to accurate as possible, but please understand that a test like this will never be able to be 100% accurate.

For example, the stress test does _not_ test your GPU load while a game is running. This is something you should always be aware of, as maxing out your GPU with a game will cause issues in OBS since it uses GPU to composite your scenes and sources. As a personal recommendation, I would say to have any games/apps open and running while the test is going that you would have open during a normal stream, to replicate your real-world scenario as much as possible.

If you are streaming, the auto-config wizard will also make a connection test to the streaming service you wish to use, and provide accurate bitrate numbers that reflect what your connection can handle. These may not reflect what a speed test shows, as speed tests are designed to provide the highest numbers possible and don't take into account connection instabilities. An issue report that the connection test showed your max bitrate as 1500kbps when your speed test says 5000kbps is something you should contact your ISP about, or read the connection issues guide here: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Dropped-Frames-and-General-Connection-Issues

This thread is intended for users to provide any feedback or suggestions on the auto-configure tool, as well as to report any issues with the resulting settings or tool itself.

When making a reply to this thread, _*make sure you include a log file*_.


----------



## Greendweller (May 20, 2017)

It seems to have a few bugs.
It didn't auto start the first time i started obs after the update.
I did run the auto-confi. Realised at the end that the hardware option was selected for streaming (NVENC). clicked back till i could change the option so it would test with x264. Went on to let it do the tests again and applied the recommended settings.
On checking the settings i noticed that it did applied the fps but not the bitrate it recommended.


----------



## XeiZ (May 20, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/EVhsMxf.png
http://i.imgur.com/eBL3Db8.png

Bitrate does not get applied.

Also https://upload.binarydream.fi/2017-05-20_18-36-15-633.png
Not sure if it should recommend 1080p 60fps 6000kbps for streaming on twitch.


----------



## alincupunct (May 20, 2017)

It didn't apply any settings for me.
Also, there's no AMD encoder for me (it was working on 18.0.2 with the 2.1.3 hotfix)

Log - https://gist.github.com/18a22bd938f7b7f33dc55390343ee7f0
http://imgur.com/a/2yrRR


----------



## dodgepong (May 20, 2017)

The bug where stream settings don't apply will be fixed in 19.0.1 shortly.

EDIT: 19.0.1 should be available now.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Hey.

I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.

Anyway, I was wondering if you could implement a feature to 19.0.2;

I have noticed that the feature puts the settings into simple mode when you go to the output section. Since people, such as myself, do separate audio tracks and other features outside of simple mode, it would be nice to have the feature to either have the settings generated from both simple and advanced mode.

Ty and happy developing.


----------



## Fenrir (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.
> 
> ...



The auto-configuration wizard is intended for people who are new to OBS and streaming, not for advanced users. If you're in advanced output mode, you're more or less expected to know what you're doing.


----------



## Fourgees (May 21, 2017)

Tried it out. Pretty cool. Only issue was that it overestimated my bitrate up to 6000 (when my upload is around 5.5 mbps). 

I set it up using twitch, doesn't twitch limit most people to 3500? Just something to keep in mind. I'm excited on the progress of OBS!


----------



## Fenrir (May 21, 2017)

Fourgees said:


> Tried it out. Pretty cool. Only issue was that it overestimated my bitrate up to 6000 (when my upload is around 5.5 mbps).
> 
> I set it up using twitch, doesn't twitch limit most people to 3500? Just something to keep in mind. I'm excited on the progress of OBS!



Twitch increased their limits to 6k a few months ago. The results are taken from an actual connection test done to the ingest servers for the selected service. If it reports 6k, it's possible you're getting more upload speed than you think!


----------



## Fourgees (May 21, 2017)

Interesting, thanks for the update. Need to stay on top of the latest news. I just checked my upload speed via testmy.net and it showed 5.5 as my upload. (It's pretty bad upload where I can get internet).


----------



## DukeTate (May 21, 2017)

I love the auto-config! It installed flawlessly on my Mint and I was able to do a test stream within 4 minutes from downloading OBS.

Thank you.


----------



## TryHD (May 21, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> Twitch increased their limits to 6k a few months ago. The results are taken from an actual connection test done to the ingest servers for the selected service. If it reports 6k, it's possible you're getting more upload speed than you think!


Twitch doesn't limit you currently at all at ingest servers (which they did in the past), they write from a 6k recommendation, not limit, in reality you can stream even with 100 MBit/s if you have fast enough upload, but getting it to the viewer is tricky at that bitrates. 60 MBit/s did work fine to view for me, but i don't think twitch will be happy if you go for that bitrate.


----------



## Jon Ferry (May 21, 2017)

TryHD said:


> Twitch doesn't limit you currently at all at ingest servers (which they did in the past), they write from a 6k recommendation, not limit, in reality you can stream even with 100 MBit/s if you have fast enough upload, but getting it to the viewer is tricky at that bitrates. 60 MBit/s did work fine to view for me, but i don't think twitch will be happy if you go for that bitrate.



If your a non partner then you are limited to 6000 but if you are a partner then you are free in the wind so to speak.


----------



## TryHD (May 21, 2017)

Jon Ferry said:


> If your a non partner then you are limited to 6000 but if you are a partner then you are free in the wind so to speak.


You are not limited, create a new acc and try it yourself and you will see.
I don't get it why you guys always try to say: "you are limited" "that is not possible" bla bla bla, although you didn't try it yourself. I tryed it myself with a fresh account and got the results that i wrote above.


----------



## SirJaxxy (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.
> 
> ...





Fenrir said:


> The auto-configuration wizard is intended for people who are new to OBS and streaming, not for advanced users. If you're in advanced output mode, you're more or less expected to know what you're doing.



Wow really disappointed to hear such a closed minded response to asked for feedback! I actually came to this thread to ask for the same thing in a future release. Just because I know how to set up multi track audio does not mean I understand all the nuances of the best streaming/recording settings for my system. This would also make streaming/recording from different machines much simpler.


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

@SirJaxxy It was a straightforward response to the question.  The wizard is meant to help new users configure sane settings in simpe output mode, not as a replacement for knowing what you're doing in advanced output mode.  There are resources available if you want to know more about how specific program settings work.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Sapiens said:


> @SirJaxxy The wizard is meant to help new users configure sane settings in simpe output mode, not as a replacement for knowing what you're doing in advanced output mode.


What about those that have problems with advanced settings and have multiple problems within their systems? People can still use advanced settings for extra features, just like the choice of having multiple audio tracks that has been already mentioned.

When I first started OBS, I went straight into advanced mode because I love analysing data. I have to say I had spent countless hours trying to get the maximum quality I could get for my computer within those settings because the simple mode doesn't justify its full potential.

Whilst it may be *targeted* for new users with the simple mode, make it so it works for everyone in later stages. That's if you're willing to do so and as long as it is beneficial for everyone else to do that exact feature.

Lastly, I love the feature. By any means I am not hating on it or anything negative about it (just in case you were thinking otherwise.) - But since it's a beta, I just want to suggest that it would be beneficial to me at least for this feature.


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> What about those that have problems with advanced settings and have multiple problems within their systems?


What about them?  The wizard isn't meant to fix every problem, it's training wheels for new users.  Advanced mode is for advanced users, and the number of features available there makes an auto-config wizard much less viable (unless we're just carrying over the settings from Simple output mode).  A wizard is never going to replace technical knowledge and trial-and-error testing for people who want to fine tune settings.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Sapiens said:


> What about them?  The wizard isn't meant to fix every problem, it's training wheels for new users.  Advanced mode is for advanced users, and the number of features available there makes an auto-config wizard much less viable (unless we're just carrying over the settings from Simple output mode).  A wizard is never going to replace technical knowledge and trial-and-error testing for people who want to fine tune settings.


Just to clarify the feature is only meant for computer-illiterate users?


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

The feature is meant for users who are new to OBS and/or unfamiliar with real time video encoding, which would include but not be limited to computer-illiterate users.  You guys sure are making this tedious.


----------



## Fenrir (May 19, 2017)

As of version 19.0.0, an auto-configure option was added to the Tools menu in OBS Studio. This feature will run a stress test on your system to determine the settings that will most likely work for you. We have done as much testing as possible to ensure that the test will be as close to accurate as possible, but please understand that a test like this will never be able to be 100% accurate.

For example, the stress test does _not_ test your GPU load while a game is running. This is something you should always be aware of, as maxing out your GPU with a game will cause issues in OBS since it uses GPU to composite your scenes and sources. As a personal recommendation, I would say to have any games/apps open and running while the test is going that you would have open during a normal stream, to replicate your real-world scenario as much as possible.

If you are streaming, the auto-config wizard will also make a connection test to the streaming service you wish to use, and provide accurate bitrate numbers that reflect what your connection can handle. These may not reflect what a speed test shows, as speed tests are designed to provide the highest numbers possible and don't take into account connection instabilities. An issue report that the connection test showed your max bitrate as 1500kbps when your speed test says 5000kbps is something you should contact your ISP about, or read the connection issues guide here: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Dropped-Frames-and-General-Connection-Issues

This thread is intended for users to provide any feedback or suggestions on the auto-configure tool, as well as to report any issues with the resulting settings or tool itself.

When making a reply to this thread, _*make sure you include a log file*_.


----------



## Greendweller (May 20, 2017)

It seems to have a few bugs.
It didn't auto start the first time i started obs after the update.
I did run the auto-confi. Realised at the end that the hardware option was selected for streaming (NVENC). clicked back till i could change the option so it would test with x264. Went on to let it do the tests again and applied the recommended settings.
On checking the settings i noticed that it did applied the fps but not the bitrate it recommended.


----------



## XeiZ (May 20, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/EVhsMxf.png
http://i.imgur.com/eBL3Db8.png

Bitrate does not get applied.

Also https://upload.binarydream.fi/2017-05-20_18-36-15-633.png
Not sure if it should recommend 1080p 60fps 6000kbps for streaming on twitch.


----------



## alincupunct (May 20, 2017)

It didn't apply any settings for me.
Also, there's no AMD encoder for me (it was working on 18.0.2 with the 2.1.3 hotfix)

Log - https://gist.github.com/18a22bd938f7b7f33dc55390343ee7f0
http://imgur.com/a/2yrRR


----------



## dodgepong (May 20, 2017)

The bug where stream settings don't apply will be fixed in 19.0.1 shortly.

EDIT: 19.0.1 should be available now.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Hey.

I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.

Anyway, I was wondering if you could implement a feature to 19.0.2;

I have noticed that the feature puts the settings into simple mode when you go to the output section. Since people, such as myself, do separate audio tracks and other features outside of simple mode, it would be nice to have the feature to either have the settings generated from both simple and advanced mode.

Ty and happy developing.


----------



## Fenrir (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.
> 
> ...



The auto-configuration wizard is intended for people who are new to OBS and streaming, not for advanced users. If you're in advanced output mode, you're more or less expected to know what you're doing.


----------



## Fourgees (May 21, 2017)

Tried it out. Pretty cool. Only issue was that it overestimated my bitrate up to 6000 (when my upload is around 5.5 mbps). 

I set it up using twitch, doesn't twitch limit most people to 3500? Just something to keep in mind. I'm excited on the progress of OBS!


----------



## Fenrir (May 21, 2017)

Fourgees said:


> Tried it out. Pretty cool. Only issue was that it overestimated my bitrate up to 6000 (when my upload is around 5.5 mbps).
> 
> I set it up using twitch, doesn't twitch limit most people to 3500? Just something to keep in mind. I'm excited on the progress of OBS!



Twitch increased their limits to 6k a few months ago. The results are taken from an actual connection test done to the ingest servers for the selected service. If it reports 6k, it's possible you're getting more upload speed than you think!


----------



## Fourgees (May 21, 2017)

Interesting, thanks for the update. Need to stay on top of the latest news. I just checked my upload speed via testmy.net and it showed 5.5 as my upload. (It's pretty bad upload where I can get internet).


----------



## DukeTate (May 21, 2017)

I love the auto-config! It installed flawlessly on my Mint and I was able to do a test stream within 4 minutes from downloading OBS.

Thank you.


----------



## TryHD (May 21, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> Twitch increased their limits to 6k a few months ago. The results are taken from an actual connection test done to the ingest servers for the selected service. If it reports 6k, it's possible you're getting more upload speed than you think!


Twitch doesn't limit you currently at all at ingest servers (which they did in the past), they write from a 6k recommendation, not limit, in reality you can stream even with 100 MBit/s if you have fast enough upload, but getting it to the viewer is tricky at that bitrates. 60 MBit/s did work fine to view for me, but i don't think twitch will be happy if you go for that bitrate.


----------



## Jon Ferry (May 21, 2017)

TryHD said:


> Twitch doesn't limit you currently at all at ingest servers (which they did in the past), they write from a 6k recommendation, not limit, in reality you can stream even with 100 MBit/s if you have fast enough upload, but getting it to the viewer is tricky at that bitrates. 60 MBit/s did work fine to view for me, but i don't think twitch will be happy if you go for that bitrate.



If your a non partner then you are limited to 6000 but if you are a partner then you are free in the wind so to speak.


----------



## TryHD (May 21, 2017)

Jon Ferry said:


> If your a non partner then you are limited to 6000 but if you are a partner then you are free in the wind so to speak.


You are not limited, create a new acc and try it yourself and you will see.
I don't get it why you guys always try to say: "you are limited" "that is not possible" bla bla bla, although you didn't try it yourself. I tryed it myself with a fresh account and got the results that i wrote above.


----------



## SirJaxxy (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.
> 
> ...





Fenrir said:


> The auto-configuration wizard is intended for people who are new to OBS and streaming, not for advanced users. If you're in advanced output mode, you're more or less expected to know what you're doing.



Wow really disappointed to hear such a closed minded response to asked for feedback! I actually came to this thread to ask for the same thing in a future release. Just because I know how to set up multi track audio does not mean I understand all the nuances of the best streaming/recording settings for my system. This would also make streaming/recording from different machines much simpler.


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

@SirJaxxy It was a straightforward response to the question.  The wizard is meant to help new users configure sane settings in simpe output mode, not as a replacement for knowing what you're doing in advanced output mode.  There are resources available if you want to know more about how specific program settings work.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Sapiens said:


> @SirJaxxy The wizard is meant to help new users configure sane settings in simpe output mode, not as a replacement for knowing what you're doing in advanced output mode.


What about those that have problems with advanced settings and have multiple problems within their systems? People can still use advanced settings for extra features, just like the choice of having multiple audio tracks that has been already mentioned.

When I first started OBS, I went straight into advanced mode because I love analysing data. I have to say I had spent countless hours trying to get the maximum quality I could get for my computer within those settings because the simple mode doesn't justify its full potential.

Whilst it may be *targeted* for new users with the simple mode, make it so it works for everyone in later stages. That's if you're willing to do so and as long as it is beneficial for everyone else to do that exact feature.

Lastly, I love the feature. By any means I am not hating on it or anything negative about it (just in case you were thinking otherwise.) - But since it's a beta, I just want to suggest that it would be beneficial to me at least for this feature.


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> What about those that have problems with advanced settings and have multiple problems within their systems?


What about them?  The wizard isn't meant to fix every problem, it's training wheels for new users.  Advanced mode is for advanced users, and the number of features available there makes an auto-config wizard much less viable (unless we're just carrying over the settings from Simple output mode).  A wizard is never going to replace technical knowledge and trial-and-error testing for people who want to fine tune settings.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Sapiens said:


> What about them?  The wizard isn't meant to fix every problem, it's training wheels for new users.  Advanced mode is for advanced users, and the number of features available there makes an auto-config wizard much less viable (unless we're just carrying over the settings from Simple output mode).  A wizard is never going to replace technical knowledge and trial-and-error testing for people who want to fine tune settings.


Just to clarify the feature is only meant for computer-illiterate users?


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

The feature is meant for users who are new to OBS and/or unfamiliar with real time video encoding, which would include but not be limited to computer-illiterate users.  You guys sure are making this tedious.


----------

